# Aviation Game!



## Chocks away! (Jun 15, 2005)

Right , i think this will be fun. This is how it works:
I start by saying two planes.
Hurricane vs bf 109 E.
The next guy chooses the winner (bf 109 E  ) and continues by making his own vs pair. The person after him chooses the winner and so forth. Right-let's start with :

Hurricane mk1 vs bf 109 E


----------



## Pisis (Jun 15, 2005)

Hurricane NF Mk.IIc vs. Junkers Ju 88C


----------



## Pisis (Jun 15, 2005)

OK, next is:

Hurricane NF Mk.IIc vs. AAA


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2005)

what the hell pisis??


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 15, 2005)

Hurrican mk II C vs Macchi 202 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

Me-163 Vs. B-17G


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

De Havilland Tiger Moth vs De Havilland Gypsy Moth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Alright this has already gotten away from the way he wanted it.


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 16, 2005)

You nasty people


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> De Havilland Tiger Moth vs De Havilland Gypsy Moth



The Tiger Moth.


Anywho, Me-163 vs XF-85 Goblin...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Alright this has already gotten away from the way he wanted it.



I thought the winner might be respected...   

OK then:

de Havilland Tiger Moth vs. Fiesler Storch 

No, just kidding:

Me 163 Komet vs. P-51D Mustang...  


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Komet; the shrapnel when it explodes will wipe out anything in a 4 mile radius.

P-47N vs Ta-152


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Ta-152 

Ta-152 vs P-51D


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Ta-152

Me-328 vs Me-163


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Me-163

Spitfire XVI vs P-38L


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

P-38L 8)

Ki-84 vs Fw-190A-8


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 17, 2005)

Spit XIV v's Ta152

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 17, 2005)

-152

B-17 or B-29

(nothing was said about it having to be fighters, he just said " start by saying two planes. 
Hurricane vs bf 109 E. 
The next guy chooses the winner (bf 109 E) and continues by making his own vs pair.")


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

B-17 vs. Bf 109K


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

B-17.

Fiat BR.20 vs SM.82


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 17, 2005)

BR.20 v's Gladiator

Hot Space


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

Gladi

Dewoitine D.520 vs. Dornier Do 17


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Do-17 

Avia B.534 vs Hs-123


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Avia B.534 

Gloster Meteor vs. Me 262


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Me-262. 

Caudron Cr.714 vs Bloch MB.152


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Hard... Caudron Cr.714

Nakajima Ki-84 vs. P-47N Thunderbolt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

P-47N 8)

Ki-27 vs MC.200 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Ki-27

Vickers Wellington Mk.Ic vs. Messerschmitt Bf 110C-4 Njg


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Me 110

deHavilland Mosquito MkXXX vs Ju88G


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Mossie 

Focke Wulf Ta 152 vs. Beaufighter Mk.IVf


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Beaufighter, easily

B-17G vs Lancaster


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

B-17G 8)

P-26 or I-16


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

I-16

Fw 200 Condor vs. Me 323 Gigant


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Fw-200, of course 

Airspeed Horsa vs. DFS 230


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

horsa.....

lancaster or halifax?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Halifax! 

Me-163 Komet vs J8M1 Shusei


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

-163

me or CC?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Which CC?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

you!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

I choose you, because if I chose me it would just be big headed


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Hmmm...do you two fly?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, Im pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Just...no...no...erh...no


no-no-no-no...ew, no...

But seriously, no. 

Anywho.....hmmmm.....Seafire Mk.45 Vs. Bf-109T


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Kipper


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

..............................................................











.............................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

he means one of them two planes.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, ok.


Rainbow Trout it is then 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I know, he means the Seafire. Kipper - Royal Navy....but still...

...hmm, unless the Germans had a sick naming system...well, they did name a plane a Stork...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Ho, Ho, Ho, Green Giant!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

wow that's pretty impressive.......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

It is...who made it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks, I wash it every day 8)

Oh, you mean the Gigant


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I should hope you do, they can get quite smelly...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

And sticky, especially in the hot weather.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

CC it looks pretty big, what scale's it in??


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Why, yes they do...thank you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC it looks pretty big, what scale's it in??



1/144. I bet its penetrated a few airspaces as well.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I bet it has, at 1/144 it's not exactly going to be touching any sides.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Its quite big though and it takes loads of effort to get it up.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

That's why you get someone to help...with the getting it up part.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

but it can carry quite a load??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

It needs a bloody big tug I can tell ya.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Man, if that went wrong I bet it'd cause some pain.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

and not just to yourself, anyone close by as well....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, fluids would leak everywhere.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

It'd cause quite the mess. I reckon you'd probably need a doctor.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

and it'd go down like a led ballon.......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

A lead balloon too. You probably wouldn't want to try and get it up for at least a few days.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Thats why i keep it in its hangar, most of the time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

but why do you insist on taking it out in public when you do take it out?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Because it's nice to show off, obviously.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, its a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Me-262 vs. Glostor Meteor


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, nice, did you made it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes it is quite nice.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry, I meant the Gigant. Aber deine Signatur ist schön auch!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually I understood what you said and I was responding to the Gigant model.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

Hehe, I thought it  but in case of misinterpretation I responded this way. 

TSR.2 vs. Mi-24 HIND


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

TSR-2 8)

Sopwith Pup vs. Panavia Tornado


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Sopwith Pup WINS YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

I have to agree.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Hell yeah the Sopwith Pup would take out a Cessna!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

harrier (proberly Sea harrier F/A.2) Vs. JSF??

(staying below mach and dogfighting)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> harrier (proberly Sea harrier F/A.2) Vs. JSF??
> 
> (staying below mach and dogfighting)



JSF  - Next!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

just out of interest why do you say that?? the JSF can't VIFF as well as the harrier- advantage harrier........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

and i just know someone's about to ask me what "VIFFing" is, well, i don't have time to explain now, but i will explain later, i've explained before, so anyone that can correctly explain before i do, will, err, get a prize!!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't been keeping up with modern aircraft but I imagine the F-35 will have superior air-to-air armament to the Harrier. Why do you say SeaHarrier anyway? They mostly use RAF Gr.7s, the most advanced Harrier in the world, on the carriers these days.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Putting the nozzles straight down when in normal flight, therefore shooting up wards, the plane tailing you overshoots and you then put the nozzles back and youre on his tail...

Thats a half arsed answer that doesnt make sense.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> just out of interest why do you say that?? the JSF can't VIFF as well as the harrier- advantage harrier........



VIFF isn't going to help you when you're opponent (F-35) has enough power to go vertical and unload faster than the Harrier can recover frm a VIFF configuration. The F-35 probably has the most advanced thrust vectoring exhaust system today and it will probably be improved on production models. advantage F-35........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Agreed even with the Harriers VIFF the Harrier has no chance against a F-35. Even though I saw some Marine Harriers in action over Iraq and man can those things fly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

but that's it flyboy, the F-35 isn't that quick to VIFF, as such, in combat, the Harrier can easily evade and get on the tail of a F-35......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

The F-35 would be back on the Harrier's tail soon after though. VIFFing isnt everything in an air to air battle, if it was, all planes would be designed to be able to do it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but that's it flyboy, the F-35 isn't that quick to VIFF, as such, in combat, the Harrier can easily evade and get on the tail of a F-35......



I don't think so - F-35 thrust to weight ratio less than 1 to 1, I don't this the Harrier could touch that, by the time the Harrier VIFFs, the -35 is up and over it like flies on sh*t. But even before even getting that close, the F-35 will acquire, track, shoot, destroy, and have the kill making painted on its side before the Harrier pilot knows what happened!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

One that you have to remember is the Harrier was not really built for dog fighting it was built as a strike fighter. For Ground Attack. If you look at most of its armament it is for bombing and ground attack. And that is where the real characteristics of the Harrier some in handy.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, here we go:

Airbus A-321 vs. Zeppelin


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

What are the chances that the Canadian Forces will select the F-35 as the next strike fighter, to replace the CF-18's in the Air Force by 2017? 
If you said "remote", you're probably correct! 

No, there _have_ been rumblings about it, but I doubt very much they'll go with the STOVL model even if they do go with F-35's. We'll see.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2005)

A-321 - the Zeppelin is a much bigger target and is slower


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

so you have to put up a new pair, Gnomey.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Allright here we go

Storch vs F-35. This one is easy if you say F-35 you are dead wrong!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Storch! With me at the helm of a Storch, nothing gets away 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 31, 2005)

goose vs "the sitting duck"

damn im bored/still drunk...........


----------



## Archangel (Aug 31, 2005)

F-35B vs eurofighter  (supersonic speed  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Eurofighter! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Love the Eurofighter but gotta go with the F-35.

Fokker Triplane vs. French Mirage 2000

This one is easy because the Mirage would flying away from the battle!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

geez this game starting to be stupid....


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 2, 2005)

and...?

Lanc vs Hally


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Lancaster 8)

Hampden vs. Hereford


----------



## Pisis (Sep 3, 2005)

Hampden

A6M2 vs F4U


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

F4U

F2A-2 vs I-16


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Im gonna go with the I-16

C-46 vs Zero


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Well Im gonna have to go Zero...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Im all for the 46.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2005)

I actually told about a C-46 that shot down a Japanese fighter during the hump operation. Never did find out the fighter type though. From my presentation about the hump:


> While attacks by Japanese fighters were occasional, they did happen. In one incident, Captain Wally Gayda opened a forward cabin window and aimed a Browning automatic rifle through it. He managed to shoot down one of his attackers. As far as is known, this is the only instance of an enemy aircraft kill by a C-46 Commando!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

That is crazy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Its cool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool but crazy. I would not have thought that it had happened.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 4, 2005)

Lol! That jap crashed to the ground wondering "what the f...k!" (or rather: sheethiya steeemsha itootoo!" ;P)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah I dont think he was expecting it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

Ha. Excellent.


----------

